
SSL Labs Client Test - dfc
https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/viewMyClient.html
======
ck2
Ah very nice, they were hinting about adding this.

Was previously using [https://cc.dcsec.uni-hannover.de/](https://cc.dcsec.uni-
hannover.de/)

~~~
dfc
I asked about something like this on the sec.SX[1] and at the time it was
vaporware. I am glad to see that it is now available. This is a lot better
than "openssl s_server"

[1]
[http://security.stackexchange.com/q/38084/4564](http://security.stackexchange.com/q/38084/4564)

